# Bobby's Dazzling photo shoot



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bobby Dazzler aka Bobsta

















This is R Bobby aged just 15 wks and yes peeps he is far cheekier and cocky than his angelic,stunning looks suggest


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

ooo. he is nice!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

he looks so sweet and innocent!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww what a cutie.. love the last pic


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Alas he will be leaving for adventures new on SaturdayGod help his new siblings


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwww I bet you'll be sad to see him go Kels, he is a lovely lad. C.x.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless him. I just love white cats*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I hope Mr Persil's new owners are going to show him  and have a lot of room, he's going to be a big lad


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes they certainly are Saiks,am gonna miss this lad


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

He's a stunning boy. Lucky new owners.


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

He is lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

He is lovely  looks like he is smilling


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

There is such a lot of character in that little face, he a real stunner. 

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou everyone, he has now left us to torment the judges and his new slaves and siblings in Wales,so it was quieter last night,Nancy missed him but Naobi and Trinity made her forget her loss


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Kel im so jealous! Both you and may have some stunning kittens - well done!


----------

